# First official trailer for 'Sonic The Hedgehog' live action movie released



## Daisy (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## TheZander (Apr 30, 2019)

I think it looks really good


----------



## yusuo (Apr 30, 2019)

That does not look good at all, also why put gangsters paradise as the backing track.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 30, 2019)

Alright, I'm cringing so bad because of the looks, but I'm also lauging my ass off, the humour is MUCH better than I expected, love that "doctor" guy


----------



## lordelan (Apr 30, 2019)

That looks like a stupid B-Movie. And at the same time as if they are trying to make a whole movie out of these two scenes:





As a QuickSilver Fan (only the one from the X-Men movies of course) I'm gonna give Sonic a try.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Apr 30, 2019)

What? Im sorry but what?! WHAT!? It that supposed to be Eggman? Sonic is...dear god it looks even worst then the Spyro re design for Skylanders. I mean visualy the effect looks great, very good for what i see from this trailer but....WHAT?!?!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Apr 30, 2019)

Tupac is spinning in his grave


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2019)

Well I liked Jim Carrey. 

That "Sonic" was an abomination that made my eyes hurt. 

I never liked the Sonic games but they didn't deserve this. 

Step aside, Howard the Duck, there's a new king of uncanny valley in town.


----------



## yusuo (Apr 30, 2019)

guitarheroknight said:


> Tupac is spinning in his grave


Why, coolio sung that song


----------



## Paulsar99 (Apr 30, 2019)

Seriously they should have just made a cg animated movie instead. This looks bad.


----------



## Daisy (Apr 30, 2019)

Unleanone999 said:


> Seriously they should have just made a cg animated movie instead. This looks bad.


Something like the Shadow/Unleashed pre-rendered cutscenes would have been so cool.


----------



## LuigiXL (Apr 30, 2019)

I am sad it looks like its going in the TED/Pikachu/im so meta category.. like it is actually aimed at adults but it isnt funny.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 30, 2019)

What. The. Fuck. Is. This. The Super Mario Bros. movie looks like Citizen Kane compared to this.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Apr 30, 2019)

yusuo said:


> Why, coolio sung that song



It's a well known fact that Tupac got shot by Coolio. Don't believe me? The word Coolio has 6 letters, divide that by 2 - as in "2pac" and you get  that's right the number 3 which is the exact same number of nipples Hitler would have had if he had 3 nipples less. Oh, and HL3 confirmed. 

#PoursDrinkOnTheGround.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 30, 2019)

Where is my fat eggman?! Why is sonic full of static electricity? Where is his iconic unieyes?!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 30, 2019)

I've never wanted a movie to bomb so hard. Nobody asked for a live action Sonic movie. Nobody wanted Jim Carrey to play Eggman. This is absolutely horrific and I can only pray it's a poor, elongated April fools joke.


----------



## Reploid (Apr 30, 2019)

Music is a huge miss


----------



## Arras (Apr 30, 2019)

It looks like it could have been OK if it wasn't about Sonic - or at the very least, not this horrendous CGI abortion that's supposed to be Sonic. The rest of the cast, the humour and the visuals seem fine enough.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm scared.... Very, very, very scared


----------



## Exaltys (Apr 30, 2019)

ThoD said:


> better than I expected, love that "doctor" guy





Veho said:


> Well I liked Jim Carrey.



Looks like he is just playing Jim Carrey from anything Jim Carrey has been in.



PedroKeitawa said:


> What? Im sorry but what?! WHAT!? It that supposed to be Eggman?



Technically, they are calling him Dr. Robotnik. They will probably have one joke where he is called Eggman. They are probably just making this to cash in on nostalgia and from people who just played the Genesis games and no other Sonic games long ago. They even used the word "Genesis" as an "Aha! They said the thing!"


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 30, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Where is my fat eggman?! Why is sonic full of static electricity? Where is his iconic unieyes?!


The trailer implies that his run-in with Sonic is what turned him into the fat bald Robotnik we know and love


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Apr 30, 2019)

FUCK.
FUUUUCK.
Okay. Sonic looks like absolute shit, but maybe the actual movie is like a 5/10.


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Apr 30, 2019)

Welp, I guess that the Hellboy remake won't be the biggest bomb of 2019.  sigh...


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 30, 2019)

This is so stupid that I can't help but love it <3


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 30, 2019)

guitarheroknight said:


> Tupac is spinning in his grave





yusuo said:


> Why, coolio sung that song



Either way, they both suck.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 30, 2019)

Jesus Christ


----------



## Issac (Apr 30, 2019)

Cassette tape with old song? Anthropomorphic rodent character? Hello Guardians of the Galaxy. 
Not gonna lie, I thought most of it looked good, except Sonic itself. From the trailer, I actually enjoyed Jim Carrey as a thin Eggman / Robotnik. Actually works very well, considering Carrey sung the lyrics "I am the eggman..." in 1998.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2019)

Things I liked.

The rings thing for the studio stars was kind of amusing. I also wonder how the genesis pun will work out overseas.

Things I disliked

Everything else.


----------



## Fugelmir (Apr 30, 2019)

yusuo said:


> That does not look good at all, also why put gangsters paradise as the backing track.



I'd say it's the worst musical decision in years..  But uhhh.  Mortal Kombat 11.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 30, 2019)

this feels like a fever dream and I want to wake up already


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2019)

Absolutely disgusting. It's been 11 years since avatar and this is the best CGI can offer? Seriously? The prequels had better CGI characters.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 30, 2019)

fuck me wtf


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 30, 2019)

Damn the humour is actually.. good! Jim Carrey is a great cast for Eggman as well. Just Sonic looks so god damn awful.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2019)

it's even more worse than i could have possibly imagined. flop of the year incoming right der
jim carry isn't fat enough to begin with to be eggman but that's only the beginning...


----------



## huntertron1 (Apr 30, 2019)

ok i like the style of the movie, but if there is a game using this design... dear god...
(also i have complaints. thats not a good doctor robotnik at all from what i think of it, the music is not good in my opinion when i think of sonic, why does sonic quills look electrified when detached from sonic [i actually know the answer... speed, but still] and many more complaints that i need to watch the trailer again to find.)


----------



## smilodon (Apr 30, 2019)

Let's face it, there is no way Sonic can fit in a realistic world, period.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 30, 2019)

Just when SEGA were starting to treat Sonic better with Mania and delaying Team Sonic Racing, they decide to greenlight this monstrosity and make him a laughing stock again.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 30, 2019)

*This is permanently burned in my eyes

*


----------



## Godofcheese (Apr 30, 2019)

"Oh no"


----------



## Panzerfaust (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh boy...

No.1: sonic still looks like shit...but we all knew that, since the leaked pictures.

No.2: Jim Carey is a cool guy but robotnik has to be fat! He doesnt fit in as robotnik.

No.3: why that gangsta music?


----------



## Sintrial09 (Apr 30, 2019)

Doesn't look like a good anime


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 30, 2019)

"I'm going to have to save your planet"

Is sonic an alien?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 30, 2019)

So they really did go with the two worlds thing like Sonic X. Sonic aside, it at least seems watchable. 


Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> *This is permanently burned in my eyesView attachment 165434*


----------



## raxadian (Apr 30, 2019)

They have Sonic looking like a guy in a costume? 

I think that like I did with live action Dragon Ball, I am just gonna skip this.

I men it says something when even the Angry Birds movie looks more like the videogame characters that this.

Heck even Sonic X first two episodes, policeman who for some reason is a racecar driver included, did a better job than this.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 30, 2019)

I have to consult the Elder Gods about this.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> Is sonic an alien?


originally he is his from a planet called _Mobius at least from the 90's cartoon he is_


----------



## Sillybunnie (Apr 30, 2019)

sonic from behind looks like a grown man in a furry costume .  the pikachu movie i was skeptical about but the trailer was actually pretty good looking.  the live action CG pikachu looks way better than sonic, i though at first sonic was just a human in a costume painted blue vs CG until they flipped around.  i would have preferred a fully cartoon style CG of sonic than this mess. and so many big name actors too


----------



## Cubuss (Apr 30, 2019)

FUck yea:


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2019)

Just gonna watch this movie for Jim Carrey... don't judge me.


----------



## Owenge (Apr 30, 2019)

I really don’t like how sonic looks but if they mad


Issac said:


> Cassette tape with old song? Anthropomorphic rodent character? Hello Guardians of the Galaxy.
> Not gonna lie, I thought most of it looked good, except Sonic itself. From the trailer, I actually enjoyed Jim Carrey as a thin Eggman / Robotnik. Actually works very well, considering Carrey sung the lyrics "I am the eggman..." in 1998.


I agree, the movie looks alright.... The look of sonic will be the downfall of this movie


----------



## MasterPanda (Apr 30, 2019)

Fun Fact:
The new Sonic design was a random pick from DeviantArt ; Searchterm - "Sonic"
They only had to remove the 5 headed, 12 inch P****


----------



## CoolStarDood (Apr 30, 2019)

oh god no


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't kno when I'll be watching this as still not watched the super mario bros movie


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 30, 2019)

Slightly better than I thought it would be... but still not great.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2019)

I um, what?


----------



## CORE (Apr 30, 2019)

Dont Worry StarFox Movie will be Amazing.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 30, 2019)

Saving the planet from what exactly? Is Chaos gonna be in this movie?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 30, 2019)

yusuo said:


> Why, coolio sung that song


maybe sonic is 2pacs secret identity


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 30, 2019)

Seems like he finds shoes that have been abandoned, but was he just not wearing any shoes before? lol 

Not the Sonic I wanted, but I can get use to it. I still don't understand the lack of gloves decision and if somehow there's another movie after this, I hope they change the shoes to non-brand.


----------



## CORE (Apr 30, 2019)

@gamesquest1 2Pac is not real never has been it was a Droid created in a secret lab.

This was the base model.




A DUDE IN THE HOOD!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@KingVamp He burns his hands later on in the movie saving the world and from that point onwards he will be wearing Gloves.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 30, 2019)

LuigiXL said:


> I am sad it looks like its going in the TED/Pikachu/im so meta category.. like it is actually aimed at adults but it isnt funny.



Even Detective Pikachu looked better than this.


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 30, 2019)

Yet not one has complained about the bit where he's running along asphalt, causes some sort of electric boom, but didn't melt the asphalt?  For shame.  What next?  Sonic can jump do infinite falls off buildings?

In any case, I'm still waiting for the Live Action Mega Man movie to see which is worse.


----------



## CORE (Apr 30, 2019)

I dont understand how he hit the Asphalt and did not die without Rings wtf this Movie is clearly using Cheats.


----------



## The Dementor (Apr 30, 2019)

Surely one of the 1st things to do if your going to make a live action Sonic film is actually make Sonic look like Sonic. Not sure what this weird long legged creature is in this trailer.


----------



## CORE (Apr 30, 2019)

Sega SanShiro...

In all honesty I think it looks ok but I prefer the old Cartoons 1993 cant beat them the Voice Acting and Animation was spot on and it had humor too.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 30, 2019)

yikes


----------



## tyrantnyx (Apr 30, 2019)

I hated seeing how bad Sonic looked in the posters, but I actually like seeing him in this trailer, still looks bad, but he seems entertaining. I'm disappointed in Jim, he's a decent actor, but he just doesn't seem very Eggman. At least it looks like this'll be fun to watch.


----------



## DAZA (Apr 30, 2019)

Normally i would be sticking my middle finger up at something like this.. but im curious.... more curious than detective pikachu... i might go and watch this! my only concern is the length of sonics legs.... its like human legs and they stuffed a mascot shell on top and told him to run

hope they have cameos from tails and knuckles.. not forgetting those sweet sweet chaos emeralds! 

Still going to watch it lol


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2019)

Not sure about it but I will keep my mind open so you should do the same.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 30, 2019)

It kinda just looks your generic shitty cgi/real actors movie like the disney useless remakes.
It doesn't seem like the plot is gonna be anything interesting, like, the usual "kids finds cool critter, have to keep it secret from everyone while villain wants to capture it for... some reason".
Sonic looked somewhat ok in still shots, but in the actual footage... *shivers*
Jim Carrey's fine I guess, but... dunno, he's just doing what the director's asking, he's not exactly the person I would've casted as being Eggman/Robotnik, but whatever.
I'm a bit disappointed the robots look like generic drones/sci-fi stuff, but maybe later on in the movie there will be more game-y looking robots? I doubt it tho.
Overall, this ain't gonna be good for anyone methinks.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Apr 30, 2019)

Sonic -> 
Eggman -> 
Jim Carrey will be the only reason to watch this movie


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 30, 2019)

Me Before Watching The Trailer:





Me After Watching The Trailer:


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow, they managed to make it more or less as **** looking as I thought they would.

I know Jim Carey can do range, but for something like this I guessed it would end up just being ‘wacky’/‘Ace Ventura’ Jim Carey.

Also, couldn’t they have found a more fitting song? Don’t Stop Me Now?


----------



## alucard_xs (Apr 30, 2019)

"That "Sonic" was an abomination that made my eyes hurt. " : I agree !

Sonic looks like … well … a mutant ... a bad one … that's really a shame to see such a thing,


----------



## cots (Apr 30, 2019)

I was a big fan of 2D Sonic games growing up. I was a bit shocked by the original rendering/leak of Sonic, but seeing the actual animation makes it not so bad. Jim as the bad guy will probably really work out well. It doesn't look cheesy to me and the humor present in the trailer is not that bad. I think I was more impressed with this trailer over Endgame's. I'm going to have to rent it when it eventually comes out to rent.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Apr 30, 2019)

I can't believe some people are defending the LOOK of Sonic here. The "leaked" mock-ups everyone was afraid of looked far better than the real thing! This is just straight up some low budget CGI, they should've ditched realism if they couldn't afford to do it remotely right.


----------



## 2short (Apr 30, 2019)

It looks horrible. But it's everything I'd have wanted in 1996. So I will watch it.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Apr 30, 2019)

I thought it was ok.
Still more hyped for Detected Pikachu ok, but I could watch that on Bluray.


----------



## tatumanu (Apr 30, 2019)

This Sonic looks like Pepsi Man's offspring...


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 30, 2019)

[QUOTE="KingVamp, post: 8617137, member: 





[/QUOTE]
It's unfortunatly very accurate.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 30, 2019)

Mom come pick me up I'm scared


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2019)

this is going to fail because

NO tails
NO knuckles
No giant robots piloted by eggman
Jim carrey needs to put on at least 200 pounds to capture to role correctly
The military is involved and we all know how well that turns out in any movie (transformers)
Sonic looks like a midget in a suit
Sonic teams up with a nobody human instead of doing his own thing
fail of the year incoming but i can't wait to find out one thing....is it going to be worse than THIS?!


----------



## Wrathcaster (Apr 30, 2019)

How I felt while watching this trailer


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

This looks absolutely terrible and I am so excited to go see it once it hits theaters.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 30, 2019)

Besides the final second showing a different look for Eggman, everything else looks like hot garbage.


----------



## Sumasuun (Apr 30, 2019)

I am disappointed by the lack of speed force jokes.  I went through 5 pages of comments, and for what?


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 30, 2019)

I really do believe the movie industry is afraid of the gaming industry taking over cinemas they just love to destroy anything that has to do with its stories

still can't wait to see what they do with Mega Man and Gears of War  and Resident Evil Reboot and a handful of others


----------



## diggeloid (Apr 30, 2019)

I just hope they use escape from the city or some other Sonic Adventure 2 song. I'd watch it if they do that.


----------



## Paolosworld (Apr 30, 2019)

MY BODY IS READY INDEED


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 30, 2019)

Jim Carrey is playing Jim Carrey


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 30, 2019)

if this is at the end of the film then it will be the best bit


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 30, 2019)

why is sonic eletric? seriuously did sonic got some new power up in newer games that i missed? i tough silver was suposed to be the eletric one lol.


----------



## Bat420maN (Apr 30, 2019)

guitarheroknight said:


> It's a well known fact that Tupac got shot by Coolio. Don't believe me? The word Coolio has 6 letters, divide that by 2 - as in "2pac" and you get  that's right the number 3 which is the exact same number of nipples Hitler would have had if he had 3 nipples less. Oh, and HL3 confirmed.
> 
> #PoursDrinkOnTheGround.


Nice try at covering your mistake. The fact that anyone one could ever possibly mistake Coolio for Pac tells you all you need to know about the future of our planet.


----------



## diggeloid (Apr 30, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> why is sonic eletric? seriuously did sonic got some new power up in newer games that i missed? i tough silver was suposed to be the eletric one lol.



Umm, have you never heard of the electric pokemon hedgehog known as Sonichu? They clearly had to change the name and color for the movie to avoid a lawsuit.


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 30, 2019)

Well to be fair and not jump the bandwagon like every little child seems to do. Sonic does look bad but the movie trailer in itself doesn't seem to be bad actually. I think the movie can be above average seeing what the trailer showed me.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Apr 30, 2019)

Bat420maN said:


> Nice try at covering your mistake. The fact that anyone one could ever possibly mistake Coolio for Pac tells you all you need to know about the future of our planet.



And I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling kids


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 30, 2019)

Hope it is successful enough. I want to see the other characters designs. lol


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 30, 2019)

I guess it's aimed at the same crowd who'd go see the emoji movie. That is, 6-10 year olds. Not a movie made for fans, but rather, made to generate new fans.

...which is insanity. I mean. Why. why do they have such disdain for their current fans?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 30, 2019)

My only gripe so far is Sonic himself. Rest seems not great but OK.


----------



## Bat420maN (Apr 30, 2019)

guitarheroknight said:


> And I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling kids


I am mad at myself right now just for putting both their names in the same sentence. That is like confusing Weird Al for MJ, some shit just shouldnt happen.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 30, 2019)

I went back and looked at the fan made movie. Yeah, Sonic should have just looked like this, even if they went with the two separated eyes idea.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 30, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> I guess it's aimed at the same crowd who'd go see the emoji movie. That is, 6-10 year olds. Not a movie made for fans, but rather, made to generate new fans.
> 
> ...which is insanity. I mean. Why. why do they have such disdain for their current fans?


What are you on about  i dont kno what Yr expecting but sonic games are the sort of games tht age group would play


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 30, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> What are you on about  i dont kno what Yr expecting but sonic games are the sort of games tht age group would play


lol true dat. but I meant more about the insanity of putting off actual fans.

It makes sense financially, just not for the fans of the series. they saw this project and thought the only safe way to develop it was to get a subpar script, stuff it with famous people, and try to break even. since the aim is young kids, they probably figure they don't have to try that hard. take "that" approach. makes me sad. is it that hard to make a quality general movie?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 30, 2019)

Honestly, I would watch the movie if he looked like this:



It could be interesting (:


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 30, 2019)

i feel like this is really just dc's flash movie reskinned after that whole thing was canned.


----------



## XDel (Apr 30, 2019)

The bit about the kid in the bag was almost funny.... almost. Other than that, nope I don't think this film is calling for me to watch it and I'm pretty sure it's not going to compel me to buy another Sonic game either. Also, 90's "Gangster" rap is terribly cliche at this point, and Jim Kerry was never funny. And though I am sure the masses will eat this shit up, I would much rather see people pulling together and working towards making the world a more pleasant place, rather than filling it up with yet more mindless entertainment, which is just usually some sort of Trojan Horse these days anyhow.


----------



## gadzooks2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Please, no, dear lord(s) that may or may not exist, _no_, not under any circumstances must this happen.
EDIT: I can english


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2019)

I 100% have to see this, sold. I've always wanted to get cancer, this looks great. I will unironically enjoy it, it has the hallmarks of a good-bad film.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## reddragon105 (Apr 30, 2019)

Of all the places I could imagine Sonic living, I never imagined him living in a Gangster's Paradise.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Apr 30, 2019)

Jim Carrey looks better than Sonic I have to say.

No, but really...It kinda looks good in a certain way...


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 30, 2019)

jim carrey looks amazing.
sonic looks like a dumpster fire his face voice and shape are all awful.


----------



## orangy57 (Apr 30, 2019)

i was okay with the design they had for the leaked posters with him sitting on chris pratt's head

WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## Haymose (Apr 30, 2019)

There’s something about this that looks so amazingly awful that it might just be good. But prbly not...


----------



## proffk (Apr 30, 2019)

My god sonic looks ugly. Sega what have you done?? This is even worse than the super mario bros movies from the 90's


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 30, 2019)

If they were going for a horror movie vibe I think they nailed it. That was the fucking scariest thing i've ever seen in my entire life. It's scary that millions of dollars are being spent to make a piece of shit this monumentally bad.

Who the fuck looked at Robotnik and was like "Yeah that looks like a tall skinny dude to me"

So much cringe. It's like the found a method to create liquid cringe and are pumping pure cringe into every single vein of this movie.

Uwe Boll save us from this nightmare


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 30, 2019)

Everything is good except for Sonic looking like a furry. Who likes furries?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 30, 2019)

So, in light of this, I'm going to make a remake of _Forrest Gump _remake no one asked for, with a CGI Forrest 



Spoiler: played by









 a female Forrest, who will play the role of a hooker in the 19 something-or-other-year because fuck a script or basing anything on ...ooh! a quarter under a couch!



in a tumultuous, sexually-charged relationship with Danny DeVito.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2019)

Are they gunna put the City Escape song in this movie?


----------



## Vorde (Apr 30, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Everything is good except for Sonic looking like a furry. Who likes furries?


I think you mean a fursuiter, as Sonic by definition is an anthropomorphic character or a "furry".
I keep pinching myself to see if I'm having a long lucid nightmare that I cannot wake up from


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2019)

Vorde said:


> I think you mean a fursuiter, as Sonic by definition is an anthropomorphic character or a "furry".
> I keep pinching myself to see if I'm having a long lucid nightmare that I cannot wake up from


Have you tried whacking yourself in the head with a baseball bat.


----------



## Vorde (Apr 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Have you tried whacking yourself in the head with a baseball bat.


Might as well after this abomination hits theaters


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 30, 2019)

Vorde said:


> Might as well after this abomination hits theaters



They might cancel it you never know


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2019)

People keep saying Jim Carrey looks amazing in this. I am not seeing it. He seems to be phoning it in about as hard as he can for this one, which is still above average, but he is nowhere near the energy, tight scripting or delivery of him at his best. I dare say he was more appealing in the cable guy.

Has it been so long since we got him in a good comic film (the nonsense that he spews in real life would be funny if it was not so insane and potentially damaging) that you have all forgotten or something?


----------



## Vorde (Apr 30, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> They might cancel it you never know


After sinking the 60 mil + that Jim Carrey would have asked for? Not likely


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2019)

All I've seen is an image of Sonic with his mouth open and that was enough to scare me from watching the trailer.

Someone hold me.


----------



## guisadop (Apr 30, 2019)

Like 80% of Sonic-based content this is very, very cringeworthy.
Though it does looks like it could give us a laugh or two.


----------



## Viri (Apr 30, 2019)

Sonic looks different, to say the least. The Gangster's Paradise song fit in about as well as that shitty mumble rap song in the Mortal Kombat trailer. At least Jim Carrey will be enjoyable. 

Also, if you like Jim Carrey, don't make the same mistake as I have, and view his Twitter. He's kinda obsessed, and his art kinda creeped/scared me, lol.


----------



## sage3k (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh.... NO! Why do this to us? I think we finally have something worse than Sonic '06...


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 30, 2019)

sage3k said:


> Oh.... NO! Why do this to us? I think we finally have something worse than Sonic '06...



Sonic '06? What happend in 2006 exactly?


----------



## weatMod (Apr 30, 2019)

gangsters paradise?
 they BLUE It, they totally BLUE it
  they had ONE job...




and why TF does he look like this...





CROSSED WITH THIS...






AND  DOUSED WITH THIS...


----------



## Xzi (Apr 30, 2019)

Everything about it looks good except Sonic himself, who looks worse than anything from the Mario Bros movie.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 30, 2019)

this also would have been  acceptable  for the trailer 
they could have made a robotnik trailer wit this
(doesn't matter though cause this looks like total garbage)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 30, 2019)

movie, can you don't?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 1, 2019)

Sonic movie bad. Give like


----------



## supergamer368 (May 1, 2019)

People are being too harsh on this. Sure, it's bad, but it's not THAT bad.  At the very least it'll be so bad that it's funny. Many video game movies can't say that for themselves.


----------



## CTR640 (May 1, 2019)

Lmfao, look at the amount of the dislikes of the YT video and that really proves they have fucked up the Sonic franchise.
I mean, WTF?! I have no words for it than what a load of poop. And did the cartoon version have the hairy chest and face too?
Come on, why do they have to fuck this Sonic in the ass?? And Jim Carrey?? He should rather stay Ace Ventura and save the animals instead of raping an extremely ugly hedgehog.


----------



## zoogie (May 1, 2019)

They should have made Sonic a pixelated 16-bit sprite. 
There's no other way to please his rabid fan base.

The movie will be alright, it has Ace Ventura as the villain for God's sake.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 1, 2019)

Is a SONY? Nope.... Is a SONIC!  Nice looking Sonic and original Dr Robotnik (likes in Sonic animated first series).


----------



## sage3k (May 1, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Sonic '06? What happend in 2006 exactly?



Actually the reason it's bad is because Sales teams and managers forced Sonic Team to release it before it was finished. They rushed to get the main game out to the masses and that resulted in a sea of glitches. Characters weren't finished, loading screens were long (up to 5 mins at one point) and there were a lot of random game-play instances that killed the player.

The game could have been the "best game ever," but it wasn't. It included every move from the past game (Sonic could even use Sonic Wind!), and it features a mix of Adventure 1 and 2 game-play with some new additions that were great in concept, but the game wasn't completed so.... If you can get past the problems, Glitches, instant deaths for standard game-play (I got killed for running up a loop a few times) it is a pretty good game on that generation of consoles.


----------



## LightyKD (May 1, 2019)

Kill it with FIRE!!!!


----------



## Hambrew (May 1, 2019)

Prans said:


> View attachment 165432​After months of speculations, leaks and backlash from fans, we now have our first look at the Blue Blur's live action adaptation thanks to the very first official trailer courtesy of Paramount Pictures. Sonic's CGI leaked last month holds true in the final version of the movie, voiced by Ben Schwartz while Jim Carrey will be taking the role of Dr. Robotnik in an all new Sonic adventure to save the world. Without further ado, feast your eyes on your first look of this live-action take of Sonic & co.:
> _Sonic The Hedgehog_ the movie hits theatres this November. What do you think of this adaptation from the trailer? Do you look forward to see how it turns out?


this movie will probably be rated worse than that one movie on rotten tomatoes with a 0%


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> Kill it with FIRE!!!!



Why stop at there when you can use C-4?  It's much more destructive and a lot more fun...I would think 

But seriously, this is gonna be a dumpster fire, still, might watch it only for Jim Carrey.


----------



## xs4all (May 1, 2019)

Imagine if they made this movie in the mid to late 80's, Michael J Fox would have played the lead role with his Teen Wolf outfit dyed in blue.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (May 1, 2019)

Mario and Sonic were always rivals back in the day. Now their rivalry has come to who's got the worst fucking video game adaptation movie! I think this might win that fight!

Edit: A Sonic Movie!!!


----------



## nWo (May 1, 2019)

Oh man. But what did you expect. We are in a dark age of movies.

Kinda looks good. But don't think it's going to be alright. It's incredible that they can't make a good movie this days.

-snip-


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (May 1, 2019)

Blue nightmare fuel.

Did you see his _teeth?!_


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2019)

It's cringie as hell XD


----------



## 0nethe (May 1, 2019)

Designer forgot that Sonic is a "Cyclop" with 2 eyeballs. That is why it looks so weird!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2019)

0nethe said:


> Designer forgot that Sonic is a "Cyclop" with 2 eyeballs. That is why it looks so weird!



I always thought his eyes looked like one giant egg white.


----------



## KingVamp (May 1, 2019)

0nethe said:


> Designer forgot that Sonic is a "Cyclop" with 2 eyeballs. That is why it looks so weird!


Do you really think this Sonic would look better with the eyes connected that way? lol No really, try to imagine it.


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2019)

Awful. Awful. Awful.
But I’ll still be taking my kid to see it since he loves Sonic. Sigh


----------



## Burlsol (May 1, 2019)

It could have been worse... They could have done what they did to Dragonball.

This might not be that bad and possibly even good in a bad way.


----------



## Windowlicker (May 1, 2019)

I didn't want to live in this timeline.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2019)

i'll pirate this once and once only to see how bad it is but no way in hell am i paying any $ to see it!


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 1, 2019)

The music.. made it even more cringy. Welcome to 2010


----------



## DANTENDO (May 1, 2019)

Costello said:


> Awful. Awful. Awful.
> But I’ll still be taking my kid to see it since he loves Sonic. Sigh


You could say are you sure you want to watch this as sonic may die and never come back


----------



## RedoLane (May 1, 2019)

Everything but Jim Carrey and Sonic's voice actor is just ok. these 2 guys are quite impressive!
…
the particle effects are terrible though.


----------



## piratesephiroth (May 1, 2019)

This film is one of the reasons Jesus never comes back


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 1, 2019)

piratesephiroth said:


> This film is one of the reasons Jesus never comes back


no one wants to revisit history this way.


----------



## KingVamp (May 1, 2019)

Well, at least this would have looked more like Sonic.


Spoiler


----------



## CMDreamer (May 1, 2019)

As I have nothing good to say about it...

...


----------



## chandlercomicman (May 1, 2019)

What. did. they. do. to. my. SONIC??????


----------



## 0-volt (May 1, 2019)

I want yo see the movie, i want a try!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2019)

sega actually sanctioned this?


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2019)

more like honic the sedgehog


----------



## DANTENDO (May 1, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> sega actually sanctioned this?


Sega won't care if movie gets bad revs as gamers wil say told you so but will still buy the games as even a average sonic wil sel well


----------



## Axmand (May 1, 2019)

Im crying... that Sonic looks so... unnatural


----------



## jakkal (May 1, 2019)

guitarheroknight said:


> Tupac is spinning in his grave


Tupac lol
Thats Coolio


----------



## Jonna (May 1, 2019)

I'm definitely seeing this.

Mystery is whether I'm seeing it to enjoy it ironically or legitimate satisfaction.


----------



## mushthepush (May 1, 2019)

Never really cared much about sonic after the 90s. I do hope it isn't just Sonic in the US though. The cgi looks weird but I think that the film could still have something going for it if they had more stuff from the sonic world.


----------



## RagDollRat (May 2, 2019)

cannot frikkin wait


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2019)

Well, someone did this.
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/TheKingFenrir/status/1123773050598694913


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

CG - live action blend, young male adult target, childhood memories, stinky pop music, great actor comeback...Smurfs all over again.

As usual, 100% maketing product, calibrated like a space shuttle.
The formula works so well, it is painful to admit they are making an avalanche of money with this thing.


Has anybody here seen the last Mamoru Hosoda ? 
Now that's something I'm longing for.


----------



## Jonna (May 2, 2019)

New update:

https://twitter.com/fowltown/status/1124056098925944832?s=19



> Thank you for the support. And the criticism. The message is loud and clear... you aren't happy with the design & you want changes. It's going to happen. Everyone at Paramount & Sega are fully committed to making this character the BEST he can be... #sonicmovie #gottafixfast


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 6, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Well, someone did this.



You know, that actually makes it a little more tolerable...and probably only because I just _____ __ ____.

I still hate this "movie".


----------

